

Royal pardon for Alan Turing - timclark
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/alan-turing-gets-his-royal-pardon-for-gross-indecency--61-years-after-he-poisoned-himself-9023116.html

======
sanoli
As Rui Barbosa said: "Justice that comes too late isn't justice."

------
a3n
Sorry for hijacking this, but I wonder if this is the best that Snowden can
hope for -- a pardon well after his death and the passing of all active
parties, and well after real reform, in a more enlightened time of civil
rights decades in the future?

